

Carbonhire exposes mysql password + sources in broken landing page. - Octplane
http://www.carbonhire.com/track.php?email=plop

======
bencollier49
No idea what this is about. If it was a phishing email, it was very cleverly
contrived, just had a joke with my wife after getting an email which said
someone at work had a crush on me.

Looked like it was collecting email addresses?

~~~
chrisbeaman
Got the same email, thought the same things.

~~~
bencollier49
I can't work out what they were trying to achieve. They already had the email
address. So... ?

